# Show me your home made Shanty!



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is my luxury 2 man 6x6x6 pop-up ice shanty I made about 20 years ago and still use.
It folds down to 6x3x18 high. Total weight 40 pounds  when empty.
It pops up in 10 seconds, down in 5 seconds and I can store all my ice fishing gear in it year round. 
You fold out the (insulated and cushioned) bench seats and then pull on the 2 ropes on each end to make it pop up.
Hook up the riding mower battery to wiring system for the lighting, fish finder and car stereo!
I did take a little TV with antenna until it needed a converter. 
I use a propane heater when it is really cold but the Colman dome heater is usually enough.
I can drill holes inside after I set up and there are 30x30 windows sown on each side to enjoy the view.










With all the gear in it - it weighs about 150lbs! 
Four garage door handles make it easier for 2 guys to lift then a coffin! 
Skis make it fairly easy to pull but that depends on the surface conditions. Deep snow sucks!

If it wasnt for inventing the BulletBobber Id say it was the best fishing thing I ever built.












Riverman,
www.BulletBobber.com


----------



## canfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Riverman that is a awsome shanty, how did you ever come up with the idea?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I spent many hours hunched over in a small shanty my fishing buddy made back in the 70s & 80s! 

I would draw up the plans for my ice shanty if anyone has what it takes to build it i.e. a wife that can sow canvas. I had most the stuff I used to build it laying around except some hardware and the canvas.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Riverman....I'd love to see plans for your shanty. May be building one over the summer myself.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

There are a lot of details that take time to draw up but I will take some pictures and give you some overall dimensions. I didn't draw it up to make it I just started building when I had all the details worked out in my head. 

I am building another prototype vertical axis wind turbine. My first design was a flop but I had another brain fart and need to check it out. LOL It took me about 30 years to get the BulletBobber right and it has been about 30 years since I first started trying to make a better wind turbine. Making something simpler but more functional is the hard part. The ice shanty wasn't simple to build but it is quite functional!

I'll be ice fishing on Rex Lake this weekend if anyone wants to see it. My son lives on the lake. The fishing isn't that good but there is always a chance of catching something big. I lost a nice walleye at the hole last weekend.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats awesome...  very impressive.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Those Michigan boys sure know how to stay on the ice.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Header,

That's not a shanty that a mobile home! Soloar Panel on the roof, a satelite dish and cedar wood work. Put in a hot tub and you'd have it all! SWEET!


----------



## double duece (Oct 17, 2004)

I've had the pleasure of fishing in that shanty many times.....riverman's leaving out it's greatest asset...you can lay down while fishing!!! When fishing gets slow you can take a nap while you wait for the fishing to pick back up..... Better to nap on the ice instead of on the couch, the wife can't see you napping on the ice!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

riverman thats a sweeeet shanny


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished with Double Duece and my son today from 1:00 to 6:00 on Rex Lake.
Together we caught about 50 dinks. The biggest might have been 6". 
No fish dinner this day...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I tried making a shannie but was to small and heavy. Tented it this year to get by. Cold days you need to have something to crawl into. I have alot of friends that want to ice fish and having something for them to come out to would be cool/warm. When the snow gets deep you have to have a high runner sled. Ive seen guys with picnic tables too out- houses. That looks good! Im still torn on makin one or buying one but if I had cabin fever the lodge would be....way to much to handle!


----------

